# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Nikki Beach expands with luxury hotel & resort division 21 February 2007 Mr Jihad El Khoury, formerly chairman of the Hotel Don Carlos Beach & Golf Resort, and Nikki Beach in Marbella is pleas

## Seles

Nikki Beach expands with luxury hotel &amp; resort division 
21 February 2007 


Mr Jihad El Khoury, formerly chairman of the Hotel Don Carlos Beach &amp; Golf Resort, and Nikki Beach in Marbella is pleased to announce the creation of a joint venture company with the newly launched Nikki Beach Hotels &amp; Resorts.

The creation of this joint venture marks an exciting new step in the worldwide build up of the Nikki Beach Hotel brand and will mean the development of up to 10 hotels and beach clubs in 9 countries over the next 7 years, in parallel with a significant number of similar projects undertaken directly by the Miami based company, in new locations in the USA and around the world. 

Known worldwide as The Sexiest Place on Earth, moving into the hotel sector is a natural progression for the Nikki Beach luxury brand which offers its customers not only a unique beach club experience, but also total immersion in a cool and glamorous lifestyle with Nikki Music, Nikki Clothing, Nikki Furniture, Nikki News, Nikki VIP cards and Nikki Style magazine. 

The international beach club brand was launched in Miami by entertainment entrepreneurs Jack &amp; Lucia Penrod and Eric Omores and has just celebrated a fabulously successful 10 years. The winning formula has been repeated in Marbella, St. Tropez, St. Barths, Hollywood, Sardinia, Puerto Vallarta and Cabo San Lucas and New York, among others, and the trend-setting brand knows no bounds.

As Jack Penrod states,

----------


## MIke R

Im already signed up brother!!

although the headline should read

Cocaine, Anorexia, Narcissism, and the 8 Dollar Beers to Support it all...LMAO

----------


## Island Visitor

> Im already signed up brother!!
> 
> although the headline should read
> 
> Cocaine, Anorexia, Narcissism, and the 8 Dollar Beers to Support it all...LMAO



Geez Miker, is your memory that bad?  You and I drank WHITE WINE that day at Nikki - not beer.

----------


## MIke R

thats because it was YOUR dime.....LOL..the day I pay 8 bucks for a Carib is the day hell will freeze over.....

----------


## Dennis

> thats because it was YOUR dime.....LOL..the day I pay 8 bucks for a Carib is the day hell will freeze over.....

----------


## Island Visitor

Miker's bohemiam curmudgeon ruse is a nice touch in this site.  But in real life, he's so  _metro_ as to make Niles Crane look like a neanderthal.

----------


## Island Visitor



----------


## MIke R

> Miker's bohemiam curmudgeon ruse is a nice touch in this site.  But in real life, he's so  _metro_ as to make Niles Crane look like a neanderthal.



Werndi read that and laughed so hard she fell to the floor...she also would like some of what you are smoking...LOL

----------


## Island Visitor

> Miker's bohemiam curmudgeon ruse is a nice touch in this site.  But in real life, he's so  _metro_ as to make Niles Crane look like a neanderthal. 
> 
> 
> 
> Werndi read that and laughed so hard she fell to the floor...she also would like some of what you are smoking...LOL



I dont smoke.  But I am sure that a dandy like you would enjoy a nice cigarette in quiet repose.

----------


## MIke R

I'm down to 4 Cubans.....April and June are coming in the nick of time to replenish

----------


## Island Visitor

Make sure you take your smoking jacket with you.

----------

